# Advice needed,Swolen Muscles??



## CandyQueen (Sep 21, 2011)

*Hello there just wondering if someone could help, i have been doing a series of Dvds specificaly to tone and lift the bum area but have noticed certain parts look worse and swollen like, there is no pain or discomfort and its days since i last worked them, does anyone know if this is normal or should i stop, Thanks in Advance *


----------



## CandyQueen (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow, cheers for that really helped a lot:clap2::tongue1:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

it could be a pump feeling, give it a few days rest and see how it feels after


----------

